
Citizen Kubrick (2004) - wyndham
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2004/mar/27/features.weekend
======
morley
For those interested in hearing more about Stanley Kubrick's late life, a
writer who collaborated with him on a draft of Artificial Intelligence wrote
about his experience:

[https://www.ianwatson.info/plumbing-stanley-
kubrick/](https://www.ianwatson.info/plumbing-stanley-kubrick/)

I was someone who worshipped Kubrick when I was in high school. Reading about
the reality of working with him was eye-opening, though I still think he was a
master of the artform right to the end.

------
dddw
The documentary 'Boxes' goes in depth about this.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htQq3oYO5sI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htQq3oYO5sI)

------
JoblessWonder
Jon Ronson has had such a varied career as a journalist.

------
jstutzman
fine line between genius and crazy. Perhaps there's a bit of crazy inside
every genius

------
mikojan
whats the tl;dr please?

~~~
kangnkodos
After film director Stanley Kubrick dies, writer goes through hundreds of
meticulously organized boxes in search of clues to understand him.

